# making first rhinestone templates -- question about upside down stones



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay, I'm making my third (!) rhinestone template. I started about three days ago. haha. One a day.....it better get quicker than this!

It is fun though. I guess that's why I'm still at it at 1:00 am when I have to get up pretty early in the morning.

One of my main problems right now is that many (about half?) of the stones are falling in upside down. Some of them brush right-side up, but not many. I think I read somewhere that that means the holes are too big? Is that right? They don't LOOK too big. I'm putting the holes at 2.3 for 6mm stones. They look like a good fit, but I'm having a hard time getting the stones to go in the right way.

Can anyone help me with this? Thanks. Right now I'm calling it a night though.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

so you don't waste material..take small piece...scrap maybe.. and make a three straight lines...about 2 inches or so..one line cut at 2.3, the next at 2.2 and then 2.1 and see which one works with your stones. remember Swaroski stones are silghtly smaller than Korean I suspect your holes are too large


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> so you don't waste material..take small piece...scrap maybe.. and make a three straight lines...about 2 inches or so..one line cut at 2.3, the next at 2.2 and then 2.1 and see which one works with your stones. remember Swaroski stones are silghtly smaller than Korean I suspect your holes are too large


Charles, as always, you have some good advise. Thanks for posting.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> so you don't waste material..take small piece...scrap maybe.. and make a three straight lines...about 2 inches or so..one line cut at 2.3, the next at 2.2 and then 2.1 and see which one works with your stones. remember Swaroski stones are silghtly smaller than Korean I suspect your holes are too large


OMG, that is genius!! I don't think I would have ever thought of that. Thank you.

Now I have to learn to make holes different sizes on the same template. How many days will that take me?? 

Also, didn't I read somewhere (after all, I have been reading for 3 - 4 months) that each batch of stones you order can be a different size? I don't really understand this.....isn't ss6 supposed to be its "size?" Same type stone, in the same size, from the same dealer, but they're not the same size? Is that right?


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I've also been doing a lot of reading up on this subject. I do remember info about stone size not being consistant between different manufacturers.


----------



## paulwferrell (Mar 18, 2010)

My wife and I have been doing Rhinestones for close to a year now. She has found a great dealer that answers any questions with a phone call. we have not had any problems with size differents even when useing different colors. But we also stay with one vender. our biggest problem is our vinyl cutter. we are looking to get a new one. Ours cut ovals in the thicker vinyl instead of circles. This causes them to shift. but they still stay right side up. but like in the other post says use some scraps and do a test pattern.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have used...still do...stones from different sources and do not have an issue with sizes IF...repeat...IF I remember what stones I am using. Swarozki stones are smaller...size for size..than the Korean/Chinese. Here is a handy chart showing there are TWO sizes for each ss size from ss2 through ss15 with the exception of ss11 and ss12. For example an ss10 in swarzoski should be cut at 2.9 or3.0 and for Korean cut at 3.1 or 3.2. the chart is at: Rhinestone Sample Card and Rhinestone Sizes

I would suggest printing out the chart, and laminate it and keep by the computer.

Also a tip for those using R-wear. all stone sizes in R-wear are sized for Swaroski stones. You can copy and modify, but a quicker easier way is to cut one size larger....example if you want to use Korean ss10 and using R-wear..select ss12 and you will be just fine..

periodically I will measure stones at random with a micrometer...can get one at Harbor Freight for about $20 or so


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

leapoffaith said:


> One of my main problems right now is that many (about half?) of the stones are falling in upside down. Some of them brush right-side up, but not many.


Purchase a Shur-Line trim brush and then brush, brush, brush your rhinestones and you'll find that the tiny bristles tend to knock out any stones that are upside down while not affecting the stones that are right side up. Once a hole is cleared, then hopefully the next stone to fall in will be right side up and then that hole is complete. The key is to just keep brushing until ~ 95% of the holes are correctly filled and then you can tweak the remaining ones. I have a video showing how well this brush works: 

YouTube - Cutting Motif Rubber for Rhinestone Patterns


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

great post. i've been trying to get into rhinestones for a while.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have also found that a circular motion while trying to fill the template,, 
and dumping more stones on the template works much better than not enough, it seems they help each other get in the holes the right side up. you can always dump the remaining stones back into a container you dont use , for the next time.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.

Just wanted to let you know that I followed all of your suggestions, and I'm not having this trouble anymore.

The holes were too big. I'm dumping a ton of stones on and then brushing in a circular motion with the brush.

I hardly have to tweak any of them anymore.

Thanks so much!

(These templates are so fun to make!!)


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

SandyMcC said:


> Purchase a Shur-Line trim brush and then brush, brush, brush your rhinestones and you'll find that the tiny bristles tend to knock out any stones that are upside down while not affecting the stones that are right side up. Once a hole is cleared, then hopefully the next stone to fall in will be right side up and then that hole is complete. The key is to just keep brushing until ~ 95% of the holes are correctly filled and then you can tweak the remaining ones. I have a video showing how well this brush works:
> 
> YouTube - Cutting Motif Rubber for Rhinestone Patterns


i also watch that video but where can i buy the black "rubber motif"? I used tansparency film but its hard to put into because its clear plastic. I use the software Funtime too.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The black rubber may be too thick or dense for your cutter to cut. What are you using and what is the maximum cutting force? There's also a green rubber that's used by those who have the Craft Robo's and Silhouettes. Here's a link to the two products:

Black Rubber

Green Rubber


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i got craftrobo Pro...wow the price for ruuber motif to expensive 15x12 cost $40. Do you know alternative for making stencils.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Mrs. Bacon cuts the Hartco sand blast material and highly recommends it... 400 series, 25 mil.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Do you think my cutter can cut sand blast i have 45 and 6o deg blade.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes... you should be able to cut it just fine. I believe the 60 degree blade is recommended. Someone with experience cutting that material will post here and lets us both know.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> Do you think my cutter can cut sand blast i have 45 and 6o deg blade.


Your machine has 230 grams of down force so you should have no problems,, you can get template material here

rhinestone template kit


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Leap, I think I have a .eps file of all the circle sizes from about 1.0mm all the way up to 6.5mm. When I first got my DAS, the first thing I cut was this measuring template so that when I get stones, I can always brush them into this and see where they best fit. I'll go find it and attach it to a post. I haven't changed suppliers in 2 years, but I still keep this handy for when I have to get an emergency order of stones from someone new. It's not fun to cut a whole template based on what you've been doing, and then find out the holes aren't right.


----------



## RockRebel (Feb 15, 2008)

Sandy, can the green and/or black rhinestone motif templete material from KNK be cut with a Roland GX300? Or is the Hartco 425 better? Thank you for your help!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The green will definitely cut, however it's thinner than the Hartco 425 and was chosen for those who own cutters that can only cut really thin materials, like the Craft Robo 100/200/300 series, Silhouette, and Wishblade. You will probably prefer to get the Hartco 425. The black rubber requires a lot more force and you definitely want to peel it from the backing sheet and cut it on a sticky mat, so I wouldn't recommend it for the Roland.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

I am just jumping in here for a little help also. This is where I am basic basic, I have a cd that I purchase from a quilt show I went to in Houston and The company is creative crystal I have a book with designs and I have to do everything ba hand. Reading you guys imputs there is a better way. Where do I go from here to speed things up. I saw where I can purchase fun time or something like that I will have to go back and look at the name again, it was $50.00 I hear you guys talking about hole and brushing all this is over my head. After I purchase the funtime what else will I need?
Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## RockRebel (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you for the reply Sandy. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

paulwferrell said:


> My wife and I have been doing Rhinestones for close to a year now. She has found a great dealer that answers any questions with a phone call. we have not had any problems with size differents even when useing different colors. But we also stay with one vender. our biggest problem is our vinyl cutter. we are looking to get a new one. Ours cut ovals in the thicker vinyl instead of circles. This causes them to shift. but they still stay right side up. but like in the other post says use some scraps and do a test pattern.


This tends to happen with lower quality/older cutters. However, sometimes this can be fixed by changing the offset values and/or the blade (normally a 60 degree blade is required) for the thick rhinestone stencil materials.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Ruby MHarvey said:


> I am just jumping in here for a little help also. This is where I am basic basic, I have a cd that I purchase from a quilt show I went to in Houston and The company is creative crystal I have a book with designs and I have to do everything ba hand. Reading you guys imputs there is a better way. Where do I go from here to speed things up. I saw where I can purchase fun time or something like that I will have to go back and look at the name again, it was $50.00 I hear you guys talking about hole and brushing all this is over my head. After I purchase the funtime what else will I need?
> Thanks for all your help in advance.


Well, the first question is this: Are you wanting to buy a cutter of some kind so that you can cut patterns to use over and over? You might want to watch a video on this if you're not understanding how it works. Here's the one I created:

Cutting a Rhinestone Template


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Sandy, yes I would use some of the templates over and over. I looked at the Rolamd STIKA and the klic n kut and also the craft robo. I don't know whick one to choose I couldn't really tell if I would have to purchase additional software of if what I needed came with it. the Roland was about 375.00 and the craft robo was about 250.00. don't know waht the klic and kut was running, thanks for your help. Any more suggestions about the ones I list and software needed?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The Klic-N-Kut comes with everything you need...fully-functional software, blade holder, blades, mat, user manual, etc. I don't know about the Roland... Sorry! With the Craft Robo, you'll need to select and purchase the $110+ Funtime version or $139 KNK Studio GE (to get the rhinestone designing functionality) but then those are workable packages, as well. The only thing is that the CR is limited to 8" wide cutting and will sometimes pause during cutting to cool down. But it may be fine for most of your rhinestone designing. The Silhouette SD (which is basically the same machine) performed fine during my tests.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

the KNK did not show any thing about pricing and no dealers in my area when I put in my zip and city. I am sure I could order online,but would like to know the price.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Pricing is available at Accugraphic's web site: http://www.knkusa.com

Click on the left side menu versus the main image.


----------

